# Edit a vb .exe without any of the vbp files



## hey yer barred (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi All

Ive managed to loose all the .vbp and .frm files to a program I have made in VB6. All I have left is the .exe and the manifest that changes VB6 controls into WIN XP controls.

Is there anyway I can edit this file, even if it means making a new program to patch it or something. All I need to do is change some of the coding.


----------



## DominicB (Apr 15, 2008)

Good evening hey yer barred

I don't believe you can - or not completely at any rate,  the problem here is that VB.Net (or VB6 for that matter) is a high level language, and as such there is a lot of system created stuff that you don't see, which is contained in all the other files that make up a VB solution.  The .exe file is compiled code and a million miles from the stuff you programmed.  That said there are a number of decompilers available - just Google for some, but they admit to not fully recovering your project - just the general structure.  expect to do a lot of work besides.
http://www.vb-decompiler.org/
Yours, my friend, for $99.

HTH

DominicB


----------



## hey yer barred (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for replying DominicB....

I think at the end of the day its partly my fault for not backing up the vbp files 

Thanks anyway!


----------

